# put a face to your screen name thread.



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so this should be interesting... alot of us talk on here, and know each other. but we had a lot of new people show up, and become offical members. so lets all put a face with a screen name. :supz::lalala:


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

This is me...










www.facebook.com/Vildayyan2003


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

As seen on America's Most Wanted.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

here's a good photo of me, if any one ask you have not seen me, and I don't know anything about cars.










and this is what a lot of money at cat tattoo does using there laser therapy does.

me at Drinda's (texgal) house.









and here is a close up for the ladies!


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

For security reasons I ask that my face not be shown.

bob


----------



## K1DD (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm the one with the hands


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

I found a old picture of Bob that complies with his security requirements.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

k1dd said:


> i'm the one with the hands


omg omg omg


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

Me and my wife, Jeanne.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

This is me with two of my friends, Bob and Buddy. We are all squinting in the sun. I'm the one with the long, beautiful, glossy black hair.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Michael said:


> This is me with two of my friends, Bob and Buddy. We are all squinting in the sun. I'm the one with the long, beautiful, glossy black hair.


All that hair must get in the way when you're scaping....


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

We need more mug shots here.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> All that hair must get in the way when you're scaping....


You think that's bad, you should see the white bed spread.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

bump this would be a good thread to go to the top!


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Tex Guy & Tex Gal...


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm in front - Lily in back of the car.


----------

